# Windows 7 Alienware Version 64Bit



## A.O.Bolaji (29. Juni 2011)

Hallo Liebe PCGH Community, 

ich suche die Alienware Windows 7 Version 64-Bit.

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir da weiter helfen .

Habe bei Google einige Links gefunden, von Alienware Windows 7 bin mir da aber nicht ganz sicher, ob da dann Viren im Anmarsch sind 

Gruß
Bolaji


----------



## NuTSkuL (29. Juni 2011)

ob das so legal is bezweifle ich stark.
gibt zwar win7 kostenlos und legal im i-net zum runterladen...aber sowas?!?!?!
notfals baust du dir halt selber dein win7 so. drunter steht ja, was alles verändert wurde. ob du das aber legal im i-net findest sei dahingestellt.
immerhin wird es sichd abei ja zumindets teilweise um lizensierte alienare software handeln.
übrigens kann man sich auch problemlos seine oberfläche selber gestallten...und meiner meinung nach auch hübscher


----------



## Happy Chicken (29. Juni 2011)

NuTSkuL schrieb:


> gibt zwar win7 kostenlos und legal im i-net zum runterladen...



Echt jetzt   ???

Link ?


----------



## Threshold (29. Juni 2011)

Happy Chicken schrieb:


> Echt jetzt   ???
> 
> Link ?


 
Ja gibt es aber natürlich ohne Key und nur für bestimmte Gruppen wie Studenten mit Hilfe von MSDN bzw. MSDNAA.


----------



## Lexx (29. Juni 2011)

die isos gibts ganz normal bei microsoft selbst zu laden.
(habs zumindest bei release von dort..)

link suchst dir am besten gleich selbst..


----------



## Supeq (29. Juni 2011)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ja gibt es aber natürlich ohne Key und nur für bestimmte Gruppen wie Studenten mit Hilfe von MSDN bzw. MSDNAA.


 

Selbst Keys sind dabei ^^


----------



## Threshold (29. Juni 2011)

Supeq schrieb:


> Selbst Keys sind dabei ^^


 
Ich hab da noch nie was bekommen aber in der Schule, in die meine Tochter geht, kann man MSDN bekommen. Die sind ans Microsoft System angeschlossen. Windows 8 wird auf diesem Wege für sie besorgt, dann weiß ich ob es dafür auch gratis einen Key gibt.


----------



## Happy Chicken (29. Juni 2011)

Zitat von Supeq  
Selbst Keys sind dabei ^^

Das ist jetzt ein Witz oder  ^^


----------



## TerrorPuschel (29. Juni 2011)

Hier mal der Link für die Windows 7 ISO-Images von Microsoft  

Bei den Windows 7 Versionen handelt es sich um normale OEM Lizenz. Der Key ist nicht dabei!!


----------



## A.O.Bolaji (29. Juni 2011)

Nunja, ich könnte mir Windows 7 sicherlich so gestalten, aber mir geht es nicht um das aussehen, sondern um das, was drin steckt.

Habe mir sagen lassen das die Alienware Version, für einige Spiele einfach optimierbar ist usw.


----------



## Happy Chicken (29. Juni 2011)

TerrorPuschel schrieb:


> Hier mal der Link für die Windows 7 ISO-Images von Microsoft
> 
> Bei den Windows 7 Versionen handelt es sich um normale OEM Lizenz. Der Key ist nicht dabei!!


 
Danke hab mitlerweile aber schon selbst welche gefunden, bringt natürlich alles nix ohne nen passenden Key ...


----------



## Klutten (29. Juni 2011)

Einige Leute reden sich hier fast um Kopf und Kragen, daher wird geschlossen bevor rote Karten im Anflug sind.

Support zu Alienware-Produkten gibt es bei Dell. Das wäre die richtige und auch einzige Antwort gewesen.


----------

